# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Insane Proposal

## teeceetx

I just heard on the TV news that someone in Ottawa proposed truckers impounded trucks be sold to pay for the cost of the police action!!

Are you freaking kidding me???!!!

Cannot find an internet source ...

----------

BooBoo (02-20-2022),Common (02-20-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-20-2022),dinosaur (02-20-2022),Kodiak (02-20-2022),Lone Gunman (02-20-2022),NRAforlife (02-20-2022),Swedgin (02-21-2022),WarriorRob (02-20-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> I just heard on the TV news that someone in Ottawa proposed truckers impounded trucks be sold to pay for the cost of the police action!!
> 
> Are you freaking kidding me???!!!
> 
> Cannot find an internet source ...


I saw that too.  That has to be illegal, or at least it should be.

----------

BooBoo (02-20-2022),dinosaur (02-20-2022),Lone Gunman (02-20-2022),teeceetx (02-20-2022),WarriorRob (02-20-2022)

----------


## Milt

He who has the gold Makes the rules.

----------

BooBoo (02-20-2022),dinosaur (02-20-2022),Foghorn (02-20-2022),Mr. Claws (02-21-2022),Rutabaga (02-20-2022),WarriorRob (02-20-2022)

----------


## dinosaur

How is that any different than US impound laws?   :Dontknow:   We have some draconian impound laws.

----------

BooBoo (02-20-2022),Foghorn (02-21-2022),Mr. Claws (02-21-2022),WarriorRob (02-20-2022)

----------


## Common

wow canada has gone nuts....canadians had better find some inner strength and fortitude like the truckers and THROW THEM ALL OUT OF OFFICE...If they vote for trudeau again...china can have canada as far as im concerned

----------

BooBoo (02-20-2022),WarriorRob (02-20-2022)

----------


## Rutabaga

what are they gonna do with the trucks?


sell them to who?

the truckers?


the ones who know how to drive them back and park them on the highway, again?


how long can canada go without food, or medical supplies, or toilet paper?

maybe they think they can get some progs who dont know which bathroom to use to magically be competent enough to move shipments through, snow ice, traffic etc. and back into a loading dock without killing people.

EVERYTHING MOVES BY TRUCK, YOU MOROINIC INBECILES!!

----------

BooBoo (02-20-2022),Foghorn (02-20-2022),Hillofbeans (02-20-2022),Lone Gunman (02-20-2022),NRAforlife (02-20-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-20-2022),WarriorRob (02-20-2022)

----------


## potlatch

Civil forfeiture. I don't know if it's still used but in Texas vehicles have been confiscated when drug dealers are caught. Their money and property have been confiscated. I always thought it was wrong because the loss of cars and property affected the rest of their families who weren't involved.  :Dontknow:

----------

BooBoo (02-20-2022),dinosaur (02-21-2022),Foghorn (02-20-2022),Hillofbeans (02-20-2022),Lone Gunman (02-20-2022),Milt (02-20-2022),Mr. Claws (02-21-2022),Rutabaga (02-20-2022)

----------


## WarriorRob

I think once a politician or PM is proved a Tyrant "Whats happening now" once he gets beat in next Election his property should be seized :Thumbsup20:

----------

BooBoo (02-20-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-20-2022),Rutabaga (02-20-2022)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Civil forfeiture. I don't know if it's still used but in Texas vehicles have been confiscated when drug dealers are caught. Their money and property have been confiscated. I always thought it was wrong because the loss of cars and property affected the rest of their families who weren't involved.


our govt. has raided and stole the contents of EVERY SFETY DEPOSITE BOX in a bank and has yet to charge anyone with a crime or return their money.property.

our govt. has ROBBED ARMOUR TRUCKS IN 2 STATES AND STOLE THE LEGAL TENDER.MONEY INSIDE. ALL WITH OUT CHARGES. YES, STOPPED THE TRUCKS WITH GUNS DRAWN AND ROBBED THEM.

----------

BooBoo (02-20-2022),dinosaur (02-21-2022),Hillofbeans (02-20-2022),Lone Gunman (02-20-2022),MisterVeritis (02-20-2022),Mr. Claws (02-21-2022),potlatch (02-20-2022),teeceetx (02-20-2022),WarriorRob (02-20-2022)

----------


## teeceetx

All part of the unraveling of the USA.

----------

BooBoo (02-20-2022),Lone Gunman (02-20-2022),Mr. Claws (02-21-2022),NRAforlife (02-20-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-20-2022),Rutabaga (02-20-2022),WarriorRob (02-20-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

Sell towed trucks to pay down costs of policing convoy protest, Ottawa mayor suggests | CTV News

----------

BooBoo (02-20-2022),Foghorn (02-21-2022),Lone Gunman (02-20-2022),nonsqtr (02-20-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

https://www.facebook.com/watch?v=366449455020459

----------

BooBoo (02-20-2022),Lone Gunman (02-20-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-20-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

> our govt. has raided and stole the contents of EVERY SFETY DEPOSITE BOX in a bank and has yet to charge anyone with a crime or return their money.property.
> 
> our govt. has ROBBED ARMOUR TRUCKS IN 2 STATES AND STOLE THE LEGAL TENDER.MONEY INSIDE. ALL WITH OUT CHARGES. YES, STOPPED THE TRUCKS WITH GUNS DRAWN AND ROBBED THEM.



You got Links to that Ru...?!?

----------

Rutabaga (02-20-2022)

----------


## NRAforlife

> All part of the unraveling of the USA.


NEVER give up your guns and ammo.............

----------

BooBoo (02-20-2022),El Guapo (02-20-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-20-2022),Rutabaga (02-20-2022)

----------


## potlatch

> our govt. has raided and stole the contents of EVERY SFETY DEPOSITE BOX in a bank and has yet to charge anyone with a crime or return their money.property.
> 
> our govt. has ROBBED ARMOUR TRUCKS IN 2 STATES AND STOLE THE LEGAL TENDER.MONEY INSIDE. ALL WITH OUT CHARGES. YES, STOPPED THE TRUCKS WITH GUNS DRAWN AND ROBBED THEM.


The loss of MORALS.... :Angry20:   There are still many of us who try to do good - our sins are minor compared to what those in power do. I wouldn't blame God for not helping us.

----------

BooBoo (02-20-2022),dinosaur (02-21-2022),Rutabaga (02-20-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> InsaneInane Proposal



Fixed.

----------


## El Guapo

> Sell towed trucks to pay down costs of policing convoy protest, Ottawa mayor suggests | CTV News



 There is no reasoning with people that think this way. I expect to hear things like this from some unfuckable fuckwit blue haired ham beast on a campus quad somewhere. 

Not  a _PUBLIC- FUCKING -SERVANT._

----------

Mr. Claws (02-21-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-20-2022)

----------


## Jeb!

> how long can canada go without food, or medical supplies, or toilet paper?
> 
> maybe they think they can get some progs who dont know which bathroom to use to magically be competent enough to move shipments through, snow ice, traffic etc. and back into a loading dock without killing people.
> 
> EVERYTHING MOVES BY TRUCK, YOU MOROINIC INBECILES!!


No they don't, they arrive at the grocery store and then we buy it.-AOC

----------

BooBoo (02-20-2022),Rutabaga (02-20-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Foghorn (02-21-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Foghorn (02-21-2022),Mr. Claws (02-21-2022),Rutabaga (02-20-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> 



That woman single-handedly killed blond jokes.

----------

BooBoo (02-20-2022),Foghorn (02-21-2022),Hillofbeans (02-20-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-20-2022),Rutabaga (02-20-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

Speaking of Trucks :

----------

Mr. Claws (02-21-2022),Rutabaga (02-20-2022)

----------


## Rutabaga

> You got Links to that Ru...?!?


*FBI Robs 800 Safety Deposit Boxes, Steals Peoples Life ...*https://truthcomestolight.com/fbi-robs-800-safety...
Sep 21, 2021 · FBI Robs 800 Safety Deposit Boxes, Steals Peoples Life Savings, Claiming Cash Smelled Like Drugs. Los Angeles, CA  For decades now, federal government and their cohorts in law enforcement have been carrying out theft of the citizenry on a massive scale using Civil Asset Forfeiture (CAF). The 1980s-era laws were designed to drain resources from powerful criminal 


*FBI Robs 800 Safe Deposit Boxes, Steal Peoples Life ...*https://nworeport.me/2021/09/22/fbi-robs-800-safe...
Sep 22, 2021 · As TFTP reported at the time, to keep society safe, sheriffs deputies in Muskogee County, Oklahoma robbed a church and an orphanage of $53,000. Real American heroes. The







*Cops Using Civil Forfeiture to Organize Armored Car Heists ...*https://unitedpushback.com/cops-using-civil...
Jan 20, 2022 · January 20, 2022 By Matt Agorist Several federal law enforcement agencies and the San Bernardino County Sheriffs department are now the subject of a federal lawsuit after they were caught pulling over vehicles from an armored car company and robbing them of their cash.



*A California Sheriff Remains Free To Rob Armored Cars ...*

https://reason.com/2022/02/04/a-california-sheriff...
Feb 04, 2022 · A California Sheriff Remains Free To Rob Armored Cars

----------

BooBoo (02-20-2022),Foghorn (02-21-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

Thank You Ru...!!!

Some Good Reading there that "We the People" really should read...!! Thanks for the Links..!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Rutabaga (02-20-2022)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Thank You Ru...!!!
> 
> Some Good Reading there that "We the People" really should read...!! Thanks for the Links..!


its absolutely shameful what those that took an oath to "protect and serve" are doing to the very same people they swore to protect...

----------

BooBoo (02-20-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

"Protect and Serve" seemed to have had their Meaning Changed...!!!

----------

Rutabaga (02-20-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

> "Protect and Serve" seemed to have had their Meaning Changed...!!!


It's ALWAYS been "Serve and Protect"... they SERVE the government to PROTECT their pensions. The police, and military, will stick with WHATEVER government until the last ditch, it's rare indeed that they switch sides, history proves it worldwide.

----------

BooBoo (02-21-2022),Foghorn (02-21-2022),Rutabaga (02-21-2022)

----------


## Swedgin

BLEH!

The government proceeds gained from state-stolen trucks will go for something far more important than Police.

Something like CRT, or a nice big party for Trudeau and his fellow Elites once all this trouble with the peasants is over....

----------

BooBoo (02-21-2022),Foghorn (02-21-2022)

----------

